# My lil angel **PICS INCLUDED**



## kayleigh89

Hey all i am ready to share just a little pic of my angel born at 24 weeks 6 days....Also his lil grave :( xxx

Ohhhh didnt know u could see his lil coffin :( sorry peeps x
 



Attached Files:







DSC00697.jpg
File size: 50.1 KB
Views: 608









DSC00698.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 493


----------



## mememoo

I'm so sorry and sparing a thought for you and your family xx


----------



## SassyLou

He's absolutely gorgeous :hugs:

xxx


----------



## kayleigh89

SassyLou said:


> He's absolutely gorgeous :hugs:
> 
> xxx

Cheers babes hows u neways? xx


----------



## pink_bow

Beautiful :hugs: xx


----------



## daopdesign

Sorry for your loss and what a lovely little boy :( Do you know why you delivered at 24 weeks? I too buried my LO, it's a place we have for the rest of our lives xxxx


----------



## MaevesMummy

Beautiful all snuggled in his blanket xxxx


----------



## kayleigh89

daopdesign said:


> Sorry for your loss and what a lovely little boy :( Do you know why you delivered at 24 weeks? I too buried my LO, it's a place we have for the rest of our lives xxxx

Heya babes nah hunni we sent him for a PM test but now waiting on results :( xx


----------



## kayleigh89

Cheers all,Thanks xx

He's our lil Angel bless him lifes so cruel xx


----------



## daopdesign

kayleigh89 said:


> Cheers all,Thanks xx
> 
> He's our lil Angel bless him lifes so cruel xx

yup, some of us have been dealt the shit!est hand possible. Keep strong and I know it's hard but try and keep positive, the ladies on here are great and you can't beat the support :kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## kayleigh89

daopdesign said:


> kayleigh89 said:
> 
> 
> Cheers all,Thanks xx
> 
> He's our lil Angel bless him lifes so cruel xx
> 
> yup, some of us have been dealt the shit!est hand possible. Keep strong and I know it's hard but try and keep positive, the ladies on here are great and you can't beat the support :kiss::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yer hunni some of us have,Im tryna keep strong babe's hehe....n all the girlies ive spoke to are AMAZIN!! :) xxx inlcudin u hehe xxx


----------



## trulymadly

:hugs:


----------



## jojo23

he's gorgeous!! sleep tight little angel xxxx


----------



## v2007

He looks so peaceful :hugs:

V xxx


----------



## Weeplin

Beautiful :hugs: I'm sorry for your loss hon xx


----------



## kayleigh89

Thanks all i must say agen hehe...u lot r so so lovely :D

He does look so peacefull and he went with his blanket too so he cud be all snuggled up just wished he didnt have to go where he went :( x


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs: He is beautiful!! :cloud9: He is an angel. I am so deeply sorry.
XOXOXOOX :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ms.hope

so sorry for your loss hun and thank you for sharing the wonderful pictures. I lost my twins @ 22 weeks.


----------



## vermeil

he is absolutely beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## mummylove

kayleigh89 said:


> Hey all i am ready to share just a little pic of my angel born at 24 weeks 6 days....Also his lil grave :( xxx
> 
> Ohhhh didnt know u could see his lil coffin :( sorry peeps x

So sorry for ur loss hun he is so cute


----------



## ASBO_ALI

so sad chick... he is gorgeous and will be fighting off all those angels up there! xxx


----------



## secretbaby

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy x


----------



## maybebaby3

like can be so cruel :cry: i am sorry you have gone through this. he was gorgeous. may he rest in peace :hugs:


----------



## hannpin

what a georgous angel you have there lovely, looks so snug in his blankie XXXXX


----------



## Swsarah

So very sorry for your loss


----------



## SarahJane

What a cutie! He is adorable hun xxxx


----------



## sweetcheeks78

He looks very safe and warm in his blanket. So sorry hon x


----------



## Khadijah-x

Hes so gorgeous, looks like you made him nice and snug xxx
rip little man till you meet your mommy again <3 xxxx


----------



## mommydreamer

he's beautiful sweetie.


----------



## kayleigh89

Thanks all for ur kind comments,hes my little angel missed more everyday xx


----------



## Bartness

:hugs:


----------



## Bluetomato

Im so sorry :hugs: xxx


----------



## AngelBunny

i'm so sorry. he is absolutely beautiful :hugs:

my thoughts are with you & your family

fly high little one xxx


----------



## hayley x

I'm so sorry, he's beautiful xx


----------



## Vickieh1981

I'm so sorry. He is totally precious xx


----------



## IHrtSteve

Beautiful boy. So sorry for your loss. Xo


----------



## krissy1984

so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Becca2704

so sorry xxxx


----------



## 20102001

He's so gorgeous hun :hugs:


----------



## nalini878

beautiful pics 
thinking of you xx


----------



## lil-lauren

Hugs your way hun x


----------



## Hotbump

he is gorgeous hum :hugs:


----------



## Frustrated194

:hugs:


----------



## le_annek

Sleep tight lttle one xx


----------



## kam78

He's beautiful!! So perfect! : ) 
Thanks for sharing with us .... Big Hugs!! XOXO


----------



## SnowWhite90

so sorry for you loss!! Im sending a big hug your way xxxxxxx
Be strong!


----------



## kam78

Oooo Absolutely beautiful!! Thank you for sharing him with us Xoxo!!

Big Hugs sent to you!!!! : )


----------



## littletike

:hugs: sweetheart!


----------



## eddjanuary10

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mummy2be123

So sorry for your loss hes perfect x


----------

